# Need someone for European deer mount - Calhoun County area



## huntallday (Nov 26, 2007)

I have done it myself, some things are worth paying for.... If you can make a recommendation, it would be appreciated and helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Chehn048 (Jan 6, 2013)

skull masters taxidermy


----------



## Chehn048 (Jan 6, 2013)

You can even ship the skull. He does an awesome skull mount with the jaw


----------



## huntallday (Nov 26, 2007)

I will check it out, thank you.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

If that deer is from the cwd area that skull unless checked has to stay in the area


----------



## Chehn048 (Jan 6, 2013)

Skull masters is also now a certified cwd checkpoint they just got certified last week


----------

